# cPanel admins and hosting providers, could you share your opinion?



## risharde (May 23, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm hoping that if you clicked on this, you're a cpanel admin or hosting provider using cPanel. Some of you already know that I build cPanel plugins and I've released a few products in the past. From my experience so far, this niche is a difficult one to target and I've built my first release of WP Tools which is a cPanel plugin that allows users to quickly install, backup and administer WP websites.

HOWEVER, 2 providers have already told me that they're not interested in this module citing Softaculous as doing the basics which users want... which is install and backup. The idea is not to actually be a softaculous replacement but really a *SUPERB* product where it creates value to the customer (both the cPanel user and admin).

*Trying to make this post as short as possible*, I decided to rewrite my previous plugin Apps Installer and bundle it with the WP Tools. I have also added most of the functionality from my other cPanel plugin - Utilities and bundled it as well.

*My simple question(s) are there*:


As a cPanel admin, now that I've bundled and added additional value to the product, *is this plugin tempting enough for you to bite, install and perhaps purchase*?


*Is the price point in your opinion a fair price point*? My launch is intended to be a measly $10 per year (less than $1 dollar per month and if you have multiple servers, I would be willing to further discount it!) - I want as much customers as possible... not just for money... but really to make it a flagship product (if possible).


If you don't think it's worth it, *I would appreciate your feedback or suggestions on what could/would tempt you to purchase a plugin*. Whether it's a feature or a price adjustment etc.

Please let me know what you think, you can surely be negative but please don't be mean if you can avoid it!

*Thanks for taking the time as usual to read my posts! I really appreciate it!*


----------



## maounique (May 23, 2017)

WP is unfortunately the main cms to go, a lot of people buy our product for the so called SEO stuff and waste IPs for garbage.
They already have own automated scripts, though, regular users manually install because they add a lot of garbage plugins too.
I do not see an usage case scenario where such a thing will find a niche not already filled by softaculous or online tools.


----------



## risharde (May 23, 2017)

Hi maounique, thanks for the response. I'm hoping that people will change their mind. Softaculous doesn't do everything that my plugin supplies and since everyone seems to compare my plugin with Softaculous, I guess I have no choice now but to make mine more superior in quality (not necessary 400+ apps) but particularly what it does. As for plugins, I don't see much cPanel plugins that deals particularly with Wordpress. I also built it because a lot of people choose WP and sometimes issues come up from time to time that the software can help resolve. If only I could get people to see more than softaculous but such is life.

Thanks for the feedback, I hope I haven't wasted time on a product that could be useful to the cPanel community


----------



## maounique (May 23, 2017)

Well, I meant WP plugins, not cPanel plugins, people like to add all sorts of plugins lowering the already low security, if your plugin can install AND keep updated such things without breaking stuff, then we will have something good.


----------



## risharde (May 23, 2017)

Oh! Now understand what you mean. True, well actually, core wordpress as far as I can see if "fairly" safe the majority of times... its when the developers plug in code all over the place that causes the issues as you rightly said. In terms of upgrades/updates, as long as adhoc "code hacking" isn't done to the core and plugins, the autoupdate function usually upgrades without errors or loss. It won't ever be perfect due to the code hacking where some devs just throw code all over the place but it will be helpful in the majority of cases where they haven't messed with core code that isn't intended to be changed. Thanks for your reply, I'll do more testing since I do want to make security an important part so I'll be looking for some good security plugins perhaps to add as an option for Wordpress users to automatically install if they opt in to do so. As for bulk plugins, I don't want to encourage that because of what you said


----------



## ChuckC (May 29, 2017)

Could you offer a side by side comparison of features between your script and Softaculous?


----------



## Donn (May 30, 2017)

Here are my thoughts, I like that the plugin does scan for malware. If you can make the plugin work even on wordpress installed manually or through Softaculous it would be superb.


----------



## MightWeb-Greg (Jun 9, 2017)

Donn said:


> Here are my thoughts, I like that the plugin does scan for malware. If you can make the plugin work even on wordpress installed manually or through Softaculous it would be superb.


Another thing along these lines is maybe tips/tricks to secure WordPress if it's not optimized.


----------



## HostOjo (Oct 22, 2017)

Please let us know why you think softaculous can be defeated by your script ?.


----------

